# Laser/light combo options for 2nd gen 19 without rails?



## Fishugly (9 mo ago)

I like the looks of the TLR-6® Tactical Gun Light | Streamlight . As far as I can tell though, they don't make one for the early 19s with no rails. Honestly though, I'm new to looking at gun parts and am overwhelmed with all the choices.

Is there something similar out there that will work without having to attach a rail and then the light/laser combo to that? I don't need the best and need to watch my spending closely. I would like something that is clean and tight fitting though. 

All recommendations are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd be looking for a Gen 3 frame if it were me?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Fishugly said:


> I like the looks of the TLR-6® Tactical Gun Light | Streamlight . As far as I can tell though, they don't make one for the early 19s with no rails. Honestly though, I'm new to looking at gun parts and am overwhelmed with all the choices.
> 
> Is there something similar out there that will work without having to attach a rail and then the light/laser combo to that? I don't need the best and need to watch my spending closely. I would like something that is clean and tight fitting though.
> 
> ...


Crimson trace laser grip. Be sure it fits your generation. Ebay has them.


----------



## Fishugly (9 mo ago)

denner said:


> I'd be looking for a Gen 3 frame if it were me?


Thanks. That thought didn't even enter my mind. Actually, I didn't know it was possible. I've been out of the gun loop since I bought this thing ~33 years ago. So....my slide and everything else would fit the gen 3 frame? What else is possible?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Fishugly said:


> ..my slide and everything else would fit the gen 3 frame?


Yes, it will. If you have any doubt call Glock.


----------

